# Veritas Bevel-up planes



## djwong

Great review. I bought the same set during a Lee Valley free shipping period. I have recently been using the jack and jointer extensively to mill wood for my upcoming workbench build. As you said, they are not meant for heavy stock removal, and I do indeed use an old Stanley No. 5 with a heavily cambered blade for rough stock removal. The least favorable aspect of these planes for me is the wear bevel on the back of the blade. By using David Charlesworth's "ruler trick", I created a very narrow and shallow back bevel, which helps reduce the sharpening time. I normally use them with the throat set very narrowly (0.01" to 0.005" as checked with a feeler gauge .


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey, it's a good place to spend that $700 I got laying around!


----------



## yrob

Great Review. I recently acquired one of these, the smoother bevel up plane. I had a similar experience. Well made out of the box, within 10 minutes I was producing gossamer shavings.


----------



## JeremyPringle

I have… I use… I love.


----------



## DaneWoodWorker

i have the jointer love it and it beats my lie nielsen 62 and 164. any day off the week.


----------

